
Such Little Trousers - wyndham
https://www.lrb.co.uk/v41/n06/lavinia-greenlaw/such-little-trousers
======
wyndham
I posted this review of a novelist I had never heard of (who had?) because it
gets increasingly interesting as it goes along.

~~~
kwindla
I'd love to see more stuff like this on HN! Thanks for posting.

